# GET SHORTY Report June 18/19 Monster Swordfish



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Departed sportsmans Marina at 8 pm Thursday and headed 74 miles in the dark to the Double Nipple Area where hiltons showed a nice current break and hopefully fish . Arrived at day break and put in the spread and trolled up two nice dolphin quickly but the grass was really scattered so we pulled over to the larger patches and chummed up the dolphin into a frenzy . 

We picked away at a nice grade of fish to 25 pounds and pretty much had our fill by 10 am . We decided to swing west and head toward deep drop grounds in 1200 to 900 feet . Got close and the water got really green and stained but we figured it wouldn't matter . Found a baseball field size patty and decided to try despite water color and low and behold it was holding 7-8 giant dolphin . We hooked 3 monsters and lost one giant but boated a 35 and 45 pound dolphin along with a few smaller . 

Got back to deep dropping and caught nothing , and being late in the day we decided to troll to the dumping grounds to swordfish but when we got there the water was still stained so we pressed on east toward the canyon area and broke out the grill and made ribeyes and had dinner . Arrived at 10 pm to our final destination and set up to fish , but had sharks right away so I moved us 3-4 miles away and tried again . 

We got 3 baits deployed and waited for a bite , which came 1 hr later when the long buoy disappeared . I reeled tight and we were on but the fish felt like a giant shark or 5000 pounds of concrete in a trash can . It just did nothing the first 40 minutes . The boat was off at the time and the fish started coming closer and closer to the stern so I gave the rod up and fired up the boat . 

The next 30-40 min Alex was angler and inched the fish up one pull at a time wicked tuna style with 30 pounds of drag on a 50 W and a 100 pound topshot. After giving it all he had we switch anglers again but Mark couldn't gain any ground so we moved the rod to the chair and put our last angler in the bucket and try to kill what ever we had . 

We inched the fish up time and time again almost loosing it in the rudders 50 times cause the only time we could gain was when it was straight up and down . Then all the sudden the fish woke up or just figured out it was hooked and burned off a couple blistering runs causing us to back off the drag , then it would switch gears and bum rush the boat . It did this 4 times and I started to guess our shark was probably a giant swordfish .

After two and half hours of battle we see the strobe and we are close so we wake up John who slept through all of the commotion to drive so I could wire the fish . I get on deck and grab the strobe and swivel put a wrap in a lift with my left hand , grab again with the right hand and pull up again and we see faint color in the dingy water . Then next pull with my left hand got it closer where we thought it was a shark and then all the sudden it rolled over and a huge bill appeared and I just about fainted cause this giant swordfish just appeared and we freaked out . 

We quickly got the harpoon to me and I darted this monster and three gaffs later and one close swing of the bill by my face and it was over !!!!!! We had trouble getting it in the cockpit through the door but walked it to the helm and it was in the boat at close to 2 AM !!!!! 


We took pics and packed it in the boat box with 2 feet of tail sticking out and made the marina at 7 am sat morning . The fish measured 78 in LJTF but no scales could be found to weight it , I figure it had to weight 260 to 300 but it took 4 dudes to get it out of the box and onto the dock . Total fish of a lifetime and sweet redemption from the last trip where I lost a good sword at the boat . 


Enjoy the pics ! More to follow Monday


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Some dolphin 

More to follow


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome trip. I really appreciate you taking the time and posting these fishing reports. That monster will make a lot of delicious sword steaks.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Obvious said:


> Awesome trip. I really appreciate you taking the time and posting these fishing reports. That monster will make a lot of delicious sword steaks.


Having swordfish for Father's Day dinner 

The meal of champions 😀

Thx for the reply


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Great report, great fish. My personal best was a 282 lb pacific tuna fishing out of Guam in 91.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super sword, and a great box of mahi also! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike,

Great report and pictures!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, thank you. Very impressive sword, congrats...:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Mike,
> 
> Great report and pictures!


Thx Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Great report, thank you. Very impressive sword, congrats...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: yea I'm on cloud nine 😀


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice; thanks for report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome fish, I bet there was some sore muscles after that one.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! That's a great catch and report.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

excellent read. i was with y'all every minute. detail is what makes a fish story an epic novel and this sir is an epic novel. thanx for the report.

jack


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx to Guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Awesome job to you and the crew Mike. John sleeping threw it all, lol. He likes that cabin when that ac is kicking.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, pics and an awesome trip for you
and your crew.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Intervention said:


> Awesome job to you and the crew Mike. John sleeping threw it all, lol. He likes that cabin when that ac is kicking.



Too funny buddy 😀


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Kim said:


> Great post, pics and an awesome trip for you
> and your crew.



Thx Buddy


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report and pix. Congrats Captain..


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice Catch! 

You fishing the international this weekend? They have swordfish as a category and first place is really nice custom painted bill by Dan Matthews. 

Keith


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Nice Catch!
> 
> You fishing the international this weekend? They have swordfish as a category and first place is really nice custom painted bill by Dan Matthews.
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith 

We are fishing but not sure if we are fishing the tourney : 

Prob just no pressure fun fishing 😀


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and story....Congrats! That memory will last a lifetime. How did you prepare the steaks? Grill? I imagine anyway would be awesome.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

k-p said:


> Thanks for the report and story....Congrats! That memory will last a lifetime. How did you prepare the steaks? Grill? I imagine anyway would be awesome.


I like smoked and grilled


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a nice sword. Congrats ya'll!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good fish, nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice fish !! Congrats


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish. He'll of a fight.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a great poster my buddy made after our trip 😄


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Way to go. That's how it's done!


----------

